# what is tor project



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

what is tor project can any one use it? is it easy to use? has anyone used it on here? I have read a little bit on it but need to know is it safe? I wont use it if I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 20, 2017)

Why do you want to use something like this in the first place ? Well I guess it's not my business , but just so you know , it wont make you 100% untraceable , just more difficult to track/monitor activity. If the NSA or however you are afraid of wants to monitor your traffic , they'll find a way.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

i was just wanted to know what really it does.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2017)

I wouldnt trust it


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

so if i use it black suvs will show up at my house lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> what is tor project can any one use it? is it easy to use? has anyone used it on here? I have read a little bit on it but need to know is it safe? I wont use it if I don't know what I am doing.




 Tor is a browser used generally to browse the dark web. By itself it's perfectly safe, it's what people tend to do while using it that tends to not be so safe. My advice would always be if you  really do need it you're likely up to no good, and if you're just curious ,you could find out what you need to know on YouTube
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)

 Small piece of advice from me to you. You can't unsee what you see in the dark web or anywhere else for that matter ,but there's some yucky shit there


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

i was just curious and maybe search a friends name just to see what it did.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> i was just curious and maybe search a friends name just to see what it did.



Then just type TOR into Google or any other browser and you'll find the download link for it....The results will be just the same. It's the more  illicit content that you might find if you connect to the wrong place


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

yea i am on the download link now i just wanted to know if it will lock up my pc or make it go crazy or crash it all together.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2017)

i wouldnt use it with Windows BTW

@NTM2003

read this 
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/do-donts-tor-network/


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

it does have a windows download but i prob wont trust it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> it does have a windows download but i prob wont trust it.




read this 
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/do-donts-tor-network/


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 20, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> so if i use it black suvs will show up at my house lol


Not really , I wouldn't say it's safe or unsafe. Point is , if you want to do something that for some reason you don't want anyone to find out because it's of illicit nature , Tor ain't gonna put you behind an impenetrable wall of anonymity and black suvs might turn up at your house. If not , well you don't need to worry about it. It's mostly used by those who want access to hidden services on the web , not necessarily of illicit nature , just not accessible on normal browsers.

There is a youtube channel named SomeOrdinaryGamers , that dude makes a very good job explaining these things in some of his videos regarding the dark web and such.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

that's good info to know to bad i cant find away to use it on iPhone


----------



## alucasa (Mar 20, 2017)

Tor network is for paranoid people who think they have very important secrets to hide.

All they have is porn.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

i have seen it on house of cards so i was kinda wanted to know if it was easy to use so ya looks like anyone can use it but i never search something like porn because something might show up that you don't want on your pc


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> so if i use it black suvs will show up at my house lol


No not quite yet   
just keep looking up and down the street for that white Ecoline panel wagon than keeps appearing   " for Street maintenance and the Village person at the top of the Telephone/power pole" !!!


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

here they use black Chevy suvs i do believe lol


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 20, 2017)

Tor can be used to post anonymously (more or less) to the legitimate internet, too.

This was actually it's original intended use.  To enable people under oppressive regimes to be able to post about their oppression.  It's also meant to allow unpopular groups to have their voice be heard, theoretically without being lynched.

Of course, it is abused, but what technology isn't?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2017)

I can't recall the channel but there was this what I believe to be Indian guy who actually views the dark web or deep web or whatever you want to  call it , during the making of his videos. Mostly it's just snuff  videos, or Livestreams of murders,   & creeper pedo's. Besides those things, drugs ,after which weird videos like the one with the guy crying eating a bowl of mush with those two black-and-white Teletubby type guys standing behind him mostly it's just wasted garbage.


Stuff like this,iirc this turned out to be a student film 100% harmless, expect stuff like this









or Shaye Saint John – Hand Thing (








)


----------



## alucasa (Mar 20, 2017)

Nothing is more abused than GPU nowadays.

Rackless OCing, clueless flashing, card bending, being put into ovens, etc.

GPULivesMatter


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

yea I prob just stay away from it I watched some youtube videos, nothing really exciting to look at lol


----------



## peche (Mar 20, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> yea I prob just stay away from it I watched some youtube videos, nothing really exciting to look at lol


they have been telling you... "stay away from that crap"  since post #2 .... 21 posts after you said its not cool?  WTF dude?

PD: Tor its popular browser in linux enviroments, also for closed notworks... and some VPN ones....

Regards,


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

yes I am staying away from it I am not downloading anything I was just asking questions about it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ive heard of computers getting std's from it.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 20, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive heard of computers getting std's from it.



More like from what's viewed through it, I'm sure, but hey, what's the difference?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> More like from what's viewed through it, I'm sure, but hey, what's the difference?



Shoot drive by even lol.

I use spywareblaster as an extra layer of security besides the usual tools.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2017)

After browsing the deep webernet, my intel based pc. Crashed, & wouldnt boot. The next day when i tried to start it, all was fine ( or so it seemed ). Once my desktop had loaded i was greeted by this !!!! It hasnt been the same since 







All your pc are belong to us....


----------



## Toothless (Mar 21, 2017)

I've used it a few times, nothing bad came from it. It's more of a "if you don't know about it or have no use for it then leave it alone."

For your case? Leave it alone.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 21, 2017)

I heard that a certain member here turned into a frog while nevigating through the Tor network....

Poor lad. I hear he's been employed by W1zzard now.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Poor lad. I hear he's been employed by W1zzard now.



There are worse fates.

And actually, I was involved briefly in the i2p project during my college years, so not too far off.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 21, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> There are worse fates.



You don't know yet. If Nvidia comes up with Fermi 2, W1zziard is gonna put you on it and roast you in his review(s).


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 21, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> what is tor project can any one use it? is it easy to use? has anyone used it on here? I have read a little bit on it but need to know is it safe? I wont use it if I don't know what I am doing.



 It's the deep web, it useses several addy's so you can not be tracked on the net, its easy to use but slow, it is used to remain antonymous on the inter-wed


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 21, 2017)

I found something called red browser app on iPhone, it is tor but yes its very slow and really nothing maybe a few black market websites but other then that nothing really. its very slow at loading pages so not worth it. I wont click on anything I wont trust. I did come across a black market gtx 1080 for $200 on a stolen and carded goods for sale but dear not to click buy lol


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> You don't know yet. If Nvidia comes up with Fermi 2, W1zziard is gonna put you on it and roast you in his review(s).



The HD2900XT was worse.  I wrote an article on it in a bygone era.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 21, 2017)

It's a web browser with a built in vpn... in the simplest terms.. 

It's nothing special but you can get on the "dark net" sites with it. Although I wouldn't recommend that, those sites have been compromised for years now.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 21, 2017)

Tor is a dark web browser which allows access to certain places that do not exist in normal web. It anonymizes your traffic by switching to another IP address from some other country. It's heavily monitored by the FBI and some other US agencies, mainly NSA; especially sites that sell illegal arms, drugs etc.


----------



## peiN (Jul 6, 2017)

It's ok, pretty safe and also if you're just browsing you can't harm your PC.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 6, 2017)

peiN said:


> It's ok, pretty safe and also *if you're just browsing you can't harm your PC.*



Famous last words...  oh and epic necro bump.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 6, 2017)

peiN said:


> It's ok, pretty safe and also if you're just browsing you can't harm your PC.


You have no clue on what you're talking about when it comes to Tor, do you? Quote R-T-B there;


R-T-B said:


> Famous last words...  oh and epic necro bump.



I followed a link that gave a multitude of libraries where the options ranged from buying/selling home electronics, to weapons and explosives, to hiring hitmen, to child pornography, to bitcoin traders, to "casual meetups" and so much, much more.

It's not safe for the average consumer. It's not safe for anyone that doesn't know how to use it or anyone ignorant enough to jump on into it. It's the gateway to the deep web and more so the dark web.

TL;DR it can harm your computer and you.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 6, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I followed a link that gave a multitude of libraries where the options ranged from buying/selling home electronics, to weapons and explosives, to hiring hitmen, to child pornography, to bitcoin traders, to "casual meetups" and so much, much more.



Well most of this is complete BS , scams , honeypots , you name. But there is the chance that it might not.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 6, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Well most of this is complete BS , scams , honeypots , you name. But there is the chance that it might not.


No point in risking that chance.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 6, 2017)

Toothless said:


> No point in risking that chance.



Agreed , just wanted to point out that you are more likely to end up with your money being taken away rather *you* being taken away.


----------

